# Installing WIndows 10 fresh, do I just use my windows 8.1 pro x64 key?



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

I want to do a "fresh install" instead of an upgrade of the 100% genuine OS. Of course I have the original Windows 7 keys I bought, I have the 8.0 upgrade keys. However I do not have any Windows 10 keys sent to me (I thought we were supposed to get the notifications in e-mail that would have the key, this was what I picked when I ran the readiness tool a month back). I just downloaded Windows 10 to a bootable USB. Will a Windows 8 key work for installing the Windows 10 of the same type? (Pro x64). I do not want to wipe out my Windows 8.1 if it won't take the key and I don't want to upgrade I just want to install and start fresh.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

You cannot do it as you propose
At least not with the free upgrade to 10 from 8.1 or 7 - there must be an operating system installed and the FREE upgrade uses that key and does not require the insertion of a product key as it recognises the installed and activated legal windows

You can then however complete a clean install of 10 and again a key is not required

However your original windows OS be it 7 or 8.1 is then NOT available for use on ANY computer WHILST that Windows 10 is installed, and that is so whether or not it was OEM with product key embedded in firmware or purchased and installed with product key. However you can revert back to the original OS within one month = see link to FAQ

See this
https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/software-download/windows10

and this
http://windows.microsoft.com/en-gb/windows-10/media-creation-tool-install?ocid=ms_wol_win10

and here are the general FAQ`s
http://www.microsoft.com/en-gb/windows/Windows-10-faq

from which I have copied this for you
*Can I reinstall Windows 10 on my computer after upgrading? *

Yes. Once you've upgraded to Windows 10 using the free upgrade offer, you will be able to reinstall, including a clean install, on the same device. You won't need a product key for re-activations on the same hardware. If you make a meaningful change to your hardware, you may need to contact customer support to help with activation. You'll also be able to create your own installation media like a USB drive or DVD, and use that to upgrade your device or reinstall after you've upgraded.


----------



## Beta19 (Sep 8, 2008)

So basically....Microsoft recognizes that you upgraded a legitimate device and after one month of having Windows 10, Microsoft will associate your old product key with the upgraded Windows 10 and if I have to reinstall Windows 10 on the same computer, Windows 10 will still be legal. But it seems to me that the old product that was once associated with Win 7 or 8/8.1after one month will no longer work with that OS as Microsoft will log it as being used to upgrade to 10 and will be associated with 10 from then on......oh no, I've gone cross eyed........


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Well I am sure you know what you mean, but until I read your post I thought it was perfectly clear


I will try again
It is a free upgrade NOT a free OS per se.
So when you upgrade 7 or 8.1 to 10 you lose the licence for the OS that you had, as it is now a licence for Windows 10.


----------



## Beta19 (Sep 8, 2008)

Oh ok...gotcha.....that is what I got from what you said.....I just wanted to make sure.

Sent from my LG-VS450PP using Tapatalk


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

thats interesting 

if I have a windows 8.1 USB recovery drive or windows 7 recovery DVD - then after 1 month of having windows 10 
I cannot use the recovery Disks to goback to the original windows version


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

That is not how I understand it
http://windows.microsoft.com/en-us/windows-10/windows-10-recovery-options

The one month period IMHO does not affect the ability to return to the old OS other than the use of the automated process in Windows 10


----------



## golddust (Jan 2, 2005)

The way I understand it you have 30 days to return to your previous operating system without a lot of hassle. I would expect if you needed to reinstall from scratch sometime down the road that recovery disks for that computer would still work. I had to do something like a while back with an upgraded Vista to 8 computer - install my Vista first then the 8 upgrade, then the 8.1 (what a job that was).


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

*StumpedTechy*

If you do return to your topic the answer to YOUR question is on my post 2


----------



## Beta19 (Sep 8, 2008)

Sorry to steal this post topic from you StumpedTechy.......and Macboatmaster. Oops.


----------

